# Help with Sous Vide Prime Rib



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

There are only two of us for Christmas dinner. The recipe on the Anova site is for a three pound roast. The smallest roast I could find is 4.5 pounds. This calls for 3 pound for 6 hours at 132 F. Should I do 4.5 pounds for 7 hours at 132? Thank you and have a joyous Christmas.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I will answer my own question. I did the roast for six hours at 132 F then browned in a 425 oven for about 10 min. The foast was good but I would call it medium. Next time I will try 124 F for six hours.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Jimyra, this post must have sled through the forum fast, I never saw it. I do all my Beef Roasts at 130 degrees. The steaks are ok at 126 because it's a much shorter cooking time. I also brown my roasts in a pan on the stove in some hot oil just to crisp and brown.......Take care and have a great New Year..........ChefBillyB


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Food safety wise, you shouldn't do less than 131 for anything over an hour.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Good point. I did come on a minimum temp for over four hours that was unsafe. At my age I can forget anything in four hours. Thanks for the response. I am old to many methods in the kitchen but new to Sous Vide. An old dog learning new tricks.


----------

